# Halloween Carols - POWERFUL!



## Haunted Hot Sauce (May 7, 2010)

I was reading the Pumpkinrot blog and through it I discovered Kristen Lawrence. If you're looking for some POWERFUL, ghostly, organ-heavy, operatic Halloween music in the vein of Danny Elfman for your haunt I strongly suggest learning more about her.

Here are some links to a few of her Halloween songs on YouTube.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL...one of the free giveaways Z has been doing for a few months.
Glad you like it!!


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce (May 7, 2010)

I was not aware of that...well...COOL! It's great stuff!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Since March, on the first Tuesday of every month (first 3 Tuesdays in October  ) we have been giving away one CD here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=20568

Our next giveaway is Tuesday September 7, 2010 at 12:00 Noon (EDT).

We keep people aware of this in our News Forum as well as on our Facebook and Twitter pages.


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm really liking this music. It's very Baroque in the arrangement with flourishes of Romanticism in the vocal line and 20th Century/Modern stylings in the placement of the chord changes.

Or, for the lay person, appropriately haunting because it's hard to pin down exactly what the music is doing and where it comes from. It works wonders.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I went out and bought both of her cd's, and the music is great for Halloween.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I too love this gal. Good stuff!


----------

